# The PR Thread for the Big 3 (Squat, Bench, Deadlift)



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tried the search function and couldn't find a thread that puts the big 3 together.

I know some people ask "what's the point?" but I don't think there's anything wrong with knowing how you compare to others. I only train for strength not for physique, so that's why I'm asking.

So perhaps we could put it as follows

Height/Bodyweight/Squat/Bench/Deadlift/Raw or Equipped/Geared or Natty

Current PR's, Squats to at least parallel, Bench Press full ROM from chest to full lockout.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

PBs Raw

squat 355kg x 2 (touch above para)

bench 220kg x 2

DL 340kg

Current (due injuries)

Squat 325kg

DL 320kg

bench 215kg


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

jw007 said:


> PBs Raw
> 
> squat 355kg x 2 (touch above para)
> 
> ...


Sorry I forgot to mention, Super Heroes aren't allowed to enter! 

Top lifts big man!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention, Super Heroes aren't allowed to enter!
> 
> Top lifts big man!!! :thumbup1:


Joe forgot to include that hes natty :whistling:


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

305 deadlift squat 240 bench 185 all raw


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

SQ 250kg, bench 165kg, deadlift 225kg - all equipped at BW of around 90KG

SQ 170kg, bench 127.5kg, deadlift 205kg - all raw competition lifts (SW unequipped 2010) BW of 87kg


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

6'4"

16.5 stone

Squat. 250kg 1rm

Deadlift. 200 1rm

Bench 150 1rm


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

best ever are

320kg squat

200kg bench

never used to dead

now 9 years later and several injuries

260 squat

140 bench

240 dead


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

doylejlw said:


> 5'9
> 
> 86kg
> 
> ...


Is that squat raw mate?


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

If it is I believe your only 12.5kg off the BDFPA world record in the 90kg class. (If your a natty of course).


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Robbo90 said:


> Is that squat raw mate?


 yer is raw and is just above parallel.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

First girly to do this:

Deadlift 120kg

Squat 100kg

Bench 53kg



Little weights compared to you big boys! Dont think super heros should be allowed either! Esp natty ones! :rolleye:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Robbo90 said:


> If it is I believe your only 12.5kg off the BDFPA world record in the 90kg class. (If your a natty of course).


Which is why I think it's bullsh1t:thumbup1:


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

WRT said:


> Which is why I think it's bullsh1t:thumbup1:


I can't help but agree with you there :whistling:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

WRT said:


> Which is why I think it's bullsh1t:thumbup1:


Dont think it is mate :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

settle the arguement pics


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bench: 150kg

Dead: 220kg

Squat: 950kg

95kg bodyweight

:thumbup1:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

5, 10

65kg bodyweight

112.5kg deadlift

80kg bench

120kg squat


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

WRT said:


> Bench: 150kg
> 
> Dead: 220kg
> 
> ...


 :thumb :fvk me


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

WRT said:


> Bench: 150kg
> 
> Dead: 220kg
> 
> ...


i take the squat is raw too:thumb:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

76kg bw

100kg bench

120kg squat

130kg deads

there all for reps.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> 76kg bw
> 
> 100kg bench
> 
> ...


You won't get any reps for them lifts


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> You won't get any reps for them lifts


hey weve all gotta start somewhere


----------



## Joey Goldcoast (May 4, 2010)

I started training at a local hotel gym in January and I have just made the move to a "proper" gym this week. Saturday I did my 1st ever barbell bench and today my 1st ever go at deadlift. Squats are on Saturday.

Bench = 100k

Deadlift = 120k

Also was thrown into a barbell complex on Monday which nearly killed me but was fun all the same. Not sure what you mean by Raw. But those 2 numbers are my 1 rep max on my 1st ever attempts.

Oh and I loved doing both of em.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Joey Goldcoast said:


> I started training at a local hotel gym in January and I have just made the move to a "proper" gym this week. Saturday I did my 1st ever barbell bench and today my 1st ever go at deadlift. Squats are on Saturday.
> 
> Bench = 100k
> 
> ...


RAW means without the aid of powerlifting equipment (squat suits/deadlift suits/bench shirts/knee wraps)


----------



## Joey Goldcoast (May 4, 2010)

Raw it was then and thanks for info


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

240/165/315 raw.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

squat 300, bench 220, deadlift 315.

all recent part from bench, not really been doing maxes on it most recent was 200 x 1 but think prob still good for 210 ish.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> You won't get any reps for them lifts


this is the weight im easily doing not my max :lol: :lol: thanks for the negativity tho :thumb:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> this is the weight im easily doing not my max :lol: :lol: thanks for the negativity tho :thumb:


Re-read his posts you retards- it was a rather clever joke lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Re-read his posts you retards- it was a rather clever joke lol


im a dumb ****e i get it now duhh!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

240/155/280

Raw/paused/clean - natty.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Height: - 5ft 8

Weight: - 86Kgs

Squat: - 110Kg

Bench: - 75Kg

Dead: - 120Kg

These are reps plus I could barely lift myself out of bed 6 months ago


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

done at a bdfpa comp at 78kg bodyweight - so natty and raw

squat -180kg

bench -130kg

deadlift 220kg

benched and squated more in the gym - but that just proves that without depth and a pause gym lifts are usually ego BS


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

glen danbury said:


> benched and squated more in the gym - but that just proves that without depth and a pause gym lifts are usually ego BS


 :thumb:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Cheers for the stats people, some serious lifters on this forum!

My stats:

6'3" 19st 9lbs

Squat: 227.5kg x1

Bench: 120kg 3x5

Deadlift: 190kg 1x5

Raw/Natty/1 years training


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Me and my skinny @rse:

6ft

75kg

Bench - 75kg x 5

Squat - 75kg x 5

Deadlift - 130kg x 1

Poor squat is due to sh*te legs


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

mikex101 said:


> :thumb:


IMo thats why on any internet deadlifts are the only one that can hold any legit claim as you cant relly BS them in the gym with dodgy technique


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> IMo thats why on any internet deadlifts are the only one that can hold any legit claim as you cant relly BS them in the gym with dodgy technique


Yes you can


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

bench: 90kg (trying to focus on these a bit more now)

squat: 110kg (dunno why i suck at these)

deadlift: 160kg

bw: 75kg, height 6'1


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> Yes you can


You get some guys who'll pull the bar to the top of the knees then rest it there before trying to hitch the bar up with a combination of shrugs and a double knee bend.

That's a failed lift in my opinion.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

squat 270kg (3 reps)

deadlift 300kg

bench 160kg

weak bench and a pec tear now as a result ..... not particularly strong but good form

ive seen some guys claim a 260kg squat deep and then when i watch them they barely bend their knees lol


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> Yes you can





ShaunMc said:


> squat 270kg (3 reps)
> 
> deadlift 300kg
> 
> ...


lol true, and when you try to comment on lack of depth people often answer "Well, my legs are still growing"

They won't be saying that in a few years time when there knees start playing up!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Harry Sacks said:


> Yes you can


you can use dodgy technique and hitch etc but lets be honest its not in the same league as the squat or bench - the weight has still shifted from one point to another and more often than not dodgy technique on a dead will stop someone pulling as much


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bench - 90 kgs

Deadlift - 185kgs

Squat - 140kgs.

Doing Wendlers 5/3/1 at the moment, beating my rep records week on week, so these figures should have increased a bit, those stat's are for about a month ago, will test myself again in a couple of months.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Height - 5' 9 ish

Weight - 99-110 kg ish

Squat - 400kg

Bench - 255kg

Deadlift - 330kg

All equipped. Not sure what my raw numbers are as I've never trained for them but I'd be happy with 280-300/180-200/300-315 raw.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Re-read his posts you retards- it was a rather clever joke lol


At least someones on the ball and cheers :thumb:

ps. amazing lifts.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

think these threads are pretty pointless tbh unless people are going to post up vids of them doing it, as allot of people lie about the weights they use. even though i bet a few havnt lied.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol i dont even want to post mine up as my strength is very poor but ohwell.

squat - 180

bench - 130

deadlift - 180


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

adamdutton said:


> think these threads are pretty pointless tbh unless people are going to post up vids of them doing it, as allot of people lie about the weights they use. even though i bet a few havnt lied.


None of the lifts look over the top so far. This is the strength and power section so there's nothing wrong with comparing strength levels. I explain it in the original post.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

adamdutton said:


> think these threads are pretty pointless tbh unless people are going to post up vids of them doing it, as allot of people lie about the weights they use. even though i bet a few havnt lied.


You first then! :whistling:

I actually have a vid of my 120 - it's not the best by any means, I didn't fully extend and my form was absolutely shocking, but the bar went up! Not gonna show it on here though! :innocent: Martin Brown has seen it and can vouch for it if anyone wonders whether I really did lift it!

P.S my stats are:

Heigh 5'4''

Weight 60kg


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> think these threads are pretty pointless tbh unless people are going to post up vids of them doing it, as allot of people lie about the weights they use. even though i bet a few havnt lied.


Have a look on my journal and you'll see videos of all my deadlift 1rm lifts.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

5ft6

70ishkg

Squat 140kg x 2 - video'd

Dead 140kg x video'd

Bench 85kg x 2 witnessed by a gym full of people incuding members on here!


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

6ft 4", 105kg, Natty, all lifts raw, in the gym, never competed.

Bench - 130kg

deadlift - 250kg

Squat - 220kg


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

81kg 5ft 10ins All done whilst natty

Squat 230kg

Deads 210kg

Bench 153kg


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

I haven't got any vids just a few pics here and there.

Here's my log from June 2009 upto now: http://stronglifts.com/forum/littlesimongeorges-log-t16924-240.html

And a pic on my way to a 205kg squat


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

so its ok for wrt to say he doesnt believe people but as soon as i say it you all jump on me. nice one.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

plus of you read my post you will see i put at the end 'even though i bet a few havnt lied'.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> PBs Raw
> 
> squat 355kg x 2 (touch above para)
> 
> ...


340kg x 2 raw video

220kg x 2 raw videos

335kg raw deadlift video available

will be videoing the lot again once up to where want to be


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

good stuff guys, and I was amazed a guy was doing 4 plates a side benching, the other day in the gym, he did do 8......but still (thats ONLY 180kg)

WOW, good stuff


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

8 with assistance, partner helped him with last 3 I would say


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

jw007 said:


> 340kg x 2 raw video
> 
> 220kg x 2 raw videos
> 
> ...


are these lifts once you have got mad and all your clothes apart from your tiny denim shorts have ripped off? :lol:


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

height 5'10

weight 105kgish

all raw, one cycle of test e

pb bench: 190kg,currently 180kg

pb squat: 260kg for 2, currently the same

pb deadlift: 270kg, currently 260kg

age 22


----------



## russwalker91 (Apr 28, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> plus of you read my post you will see i put at the end 'even though i bet a few havnt lied'.


It didn't look like anyone 'jumped' on you to me. :confused1:


----------



## russwalker91 (Apr 28, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> You first then! :whistling:
> 
> I actually have a vid of my 120 - it's not the best by any means, I didn't fully extend and my form was absolutely shocking, but the bar went up! Not gonna show it on here though! :innocent: Martin Brown has seen it and can vouch for it if anyone wonders whether I really did lift it!
> 
> ...


I'm very impressed! :thumb:


----------



## russwalker91 (Apr 28, 2009)

Bench 95

Deadlift 165

Squat 170

Very, very happy with myself for that  .

Also, i'm quite interested looking at this how everyone's lifts don't necessarily correlate with eachother as you'd expect. For example, my squat is higher than my deadlift, yet some people's deadlift is much much higher then their squat, and some people can squat only just over their bench. Just find it interesting the different body types that result in the difference in lifts.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

best lifts

bench: 115kg

deadlifts: 190kg

squat: 180kg paralell

85kg bodyweight was on anavar at the time


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Height 5'6"

Weight 83kgs

Natty

Bench 140 (no pause have done 3/4 reps in training sessions though)

Squat 190 for reps have done upwards of 200Kgs but form is always 5h1t

Deadlift 220 PB, 210 any day of the week (with straps though)


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

5'8

67kg ... lol

Bench - 90kg 1rm

deadlift - 150kg 1rm

squat - 130kg 1rm


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

russwalker91 said:


> Bench 95
> 
> Deadlift 165
> 
> ...


unless your liftign equiped or are very long limbed your deadlift should be higher than your squat - IMO if they are 'normal' limb length and lifting raw to me this usually indicates your squat depth is not near depth


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

russwalker91 said:


> I'm very impressed! :thumb:


Well you would be if she was lifting half that seeing as she's a good looking girl:lol:


----------



## wastedtime (Nov 18, 2009)

Squat 200kg

Bench 165kg

Deadlift 235kg


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

at the moment RAW lifts

Height: 5'7

Weight: 67kg

age: 18

Bench: 85kg 1rm

Deadlift: 170kg 1rm

Squat: 165kg 1rm (bellow parrallel)

Havnt re tested any of them, so I might be able to do more now, weigh the same though but ive been getting stronger doing tripples and doubles etc.


----------



## russwalker91 (Apr 28, 2009)

WRT said:


> Well you would be if she was lifting half that seeing as she's a good looking girl:lol:


It's true, if she was a munter i couldn't care less what she lifts :cool2:


----------



## russwalker91 (Apr 28, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> unless your liftign equiped or are very long limbed your deadlift should be higher than your squat - IMO if they are 'normal' limb length and lifting raw to me this usually indicates your squat depth is not near depth


That's fair, most people with good lifts that does seem to be the case, but would just having naturally quite strong legs (when i first started my squat was 120) not be enough to make it plausible with good depth though after training? And i'm actually quite short limbed, 5'8. Is being short limbed better for deadlifting then, because that would make sense i suppose?


----------



## russwalker91 (Apr 28, 2009)

Merat said:


> at the moment RAW lifts
> 
> Height: 5'7
> 
> ...


That's an awesome squat for your bodyweight mate, well done.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

russwalker91 said:


> That's an awesome squat for your bodyweight mate, well done.


Thanks Mate


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

glen danbury said:


> unless your liftign equiped or are very long limbed your deadlift should be higher than your squat - IMO if they are 'normal' limb length and lifting raw to me this usually indicates your squat depth is not near depth


Maybe it's a technique thing on his deadlift?


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

russwalker91 said:


> I'm very impressed! :thumb:


Thanks...



WRT said:


> Well you would be if she was lifting half that seeing as she's a good looking girl:lol:


 :cursing:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Stats updated:

Squat: 227.5kg

Bench: 125kg 3x5

Deadlift: 200kg


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

90kg 173cm

Squat 180

Bench 95

Dead 230

All of the above were good lifts in competition over the past 6 months. I lift raw and natural.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Improved my deadlift to 210kg


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> Improved my deadlift to 210kg


Mate you made that look easy enough, you have got more in the tank I am sure.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

whackedout said:


> Mate you made that look easy enough, you have got more in the tank I am sure.


Cheers mate, will try another single in a few weeks.


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

225kg squat - bum to floor - Olympic style, 245kg deadlift. Not done any upper body weights for at least 2yrs - so bench press no idea!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

150k bench for reps

140k squat for reps (bad back)

140k DL for reps (bad back)


----------



## cant king (Aug 31, 2009)

Bench 130kg

squat 105kg (i have chicken legs)

deadlift 232kg (i have f**kin long arms

@76kg


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Im weak only started with compunds

Squat 40kg really bad not really trained legs atall

Bench 100kg

Deadlift 125kg

Do you include the bar in the weight or just the plates?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Mbb newlad said:


> Im weak only started with compunds
> 
> Squat 40kg really bad not really trained legs atall
> 
> ...


Include the bar my friend.

p.s your not weak, just untrained :thumbup1:


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

littlesimon said:


> Include the bar my friend.
> 
> p.s your not weak, just untrained :thumbup1:


Cheers mate yes undertrained would be right ive spent alot of time try to train the wrong way

How much does a standard bar weigh? i thought it was around 15kg


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

20Kg mate.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

new deadlift pb tonight, 170kg, previous was 160. BW still 75kg 

tried a cheeky 175 but i didn't have it in me.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

BW 85kg

bench 115kg

squat 150kg

dead 170kg


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

81kg 5'8 ish

bench 125kg(not tried to beat in a while)

deads 220kg

squat 170kg


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

BW 98.5kg full dressed (watch, phone, wallet, belt etc and hoodie, jacket, jeans, trainers  )

Squat 225kg x 3

deadlift 200kg x 1

Rackpull 220kg x 4

bench 140kg x 1


----------

